# Hello all!



## salves8790 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello all! I have 6 mice of my own, and will hopefully be producing my first litter sometime soon. I've been reading up on some colors and variations here trying to learn more, and finally decided to join. I'm excited to be part of the community!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

good to have you here.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome Salves8790!


----------

